# Sendmail proxy



## gpatrick (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to make a change to my working Sendmail server by putting a Sendmail proxy in the DMZ.  Does anyone have any tips or what changes to make to the sendmail.mc file to get a working proxy that forwards mail to the internal mail server?


----------

